# What would you de worm with?



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

With these fecal results, what would you worm Louie with? A six month old wether.







coccidia and lungworms being the concern.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Is he coughing? Scouring?

Looks like he needs treatment for lungworm and coccidia.





https://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/lungworms.html

We used this to lower lungworm levels (note that the goat we used it on was acting normal (no coughing). We got fecals before and after and it drastically reduced the numbers): https://landofhavilahfarm.com/loh/product/parasite-formula/
We also used the above to lower coccidia levels in adult goats.

We have also used sulfadimethoxine to treat coccidia: https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/henry-sick-help.207753/page-2#post-2296633


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I don't know anything about lungworm, but I have used CoRid to great affect on Coccidia. I also started mine on Land of Havilah parasite formula when dealing with coccidia as a preventative which also helps with barberpole prevention too. Adding raw garlic into your regimen would be a good idea as well. Two-four cloves depending on how severe their situation is.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

MellonFriend said:


> I don't know anything about lungworm, but I have used CoRid to great affect on Coccidia. I also started mine on Land of Havilah parasite formula when dealing with coccidia as a preventative which also helps with barberpole prevention too. Adding raw garlic into your regimen would be a good idea as well. Two-four cloves depending on how severe their situation is.


What is the Corrid dose?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

*From Goat Medicine file 202

Corid/Amprolium*--Mixing in drinking water is not a good method, some goats may not drink enough to do any good. Corid is available in liquid or soluble powder.
Do know, Corid does not deplete thiamine in the goat, corid mimics thiamine, making cocci go to it and kills the cocci.

_Mixing undiluted Corid liquid:
Mix 6 tablespoons corid to 16 oz water....
Or the Pre mixed- Shake well before use.
solution give as follows
then dose it at ...
30cc per 100lbs
15cc per 50lbs
7.5 per 25 lbs
treat individually for 5 days

20% Powdered mixture: 3 ounces(10.5 tblspns) to 1 quart water
Mix solution well. Shake well before use.
then dose it at ...
30cc per 100lbs
15cc per 50lbs
7.5 per 25 lbs
and so on
treat individually for 5 days_


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Would treat for coccidia, Corid is fine, do that first then follow up with Ivomec sheep drench for lungworm. 3 doses 10 days apart then one more dose 30 days later.


----------



## Michaela Van Mecl (Sep 3, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Would treat for coccidia, Corid is fine, do that first then follow up with Ivomec sheep drench for lungworm. 3 doses 10 days apart then one more dose 30 days later.


Just curious, how do you feel about herbals for lungworm? I was a bit surprised to see you mention the ivomec route


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Michaela Van Mecl said:


> Just curious, how do you feel about herbals for lungworm? I was a bit surprised to see you mention the ivomec route


Lungworms are tough to nab herbally, I've seen it happen occasionally, but most of the times the herbs are not absorbed systemically enough (they more so go through the stomach and liver) to kill them. I prefer better safe than sorry especially because they only require one of the milder wormers. I won't do prevention for them with chemicals, and I won't recommend chemical treatment without a fecal.

I can only go by what I have seen work - it's rare herbs help with lungworms, but they work fantastically for all other parasites.


----------



## Michaela Van Mecl (Sep 3, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Lungworms are tough to nab herbally, I've seen it happen occasionally, but most of the times the herbs are not absorbed systemically enough (they more so go through the stomach and liver) to kill them. I prefer better safe than sorry especially because they only require one of the milder wormers. I won't do prevention for them with chemicals, and I won't recommend chemical treatment without a fecal.
> 
> I can only go by what I have seen work - it's rare herbs help with lungworms, but they work fantastically for all other parasites.


Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

Thank y’all so much!!


----------

